# Chicagoland 12/1/08 first snow-Videos



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Here is some video I took from our first snow. Its in 3 parts, thay are kinda long but enjoy!

FYI, you can download them or stream them, either way.

VIDEOS


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

The vids are great Doug, thanks man!:waving:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

I'm lovin the new mount! much more enjoyable to watch. one request though: Some of us enjoy hearing the 7.3 purrrr. maybe 1 video w/o music?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;659326 said:


> I'm lovin the new mount! much more enjoyable to watch. one request though: Some of us enjoy hearing the 7.3 purrrr. maybe 1 video w/o music?


LOL, well I was busy on the phone alot and didnt feel like having all that broadcasted on the internet.

I had alot going on this storm, it was the first snow and I had a bunch of new guys to take care of so once everyone gets settled in I can play more, LOL.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

well as long as we get a taste of it eventually.... I'm thinking of video ideas , you just wait! Except most aren't pratical at all. do you have that hard top over your bet yet cuz that affects some of them lol.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Oakwood Land.;659343 said:


> well as long as we get a taste of it eventually.... I'm thinking of video ideas , you just wait! Except most aren't pratical at all. do you have that hard top over your bet yet cuz that affects some of them lol.


Well I got bad news, the topper is on and we need to stay proffessional looking,


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

forget it then the mount probably gives the best shot anyways lol. that wasnt the best idea anyway..... (not really many ways it could end up good)


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Cool videos, hopefully another event tomorrow with SNOW and no rain!


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

you need wings bro...


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

murphyslaw;659427 said:


> you need wings bro...


Not when your paid hourly........

I don't think I could fit through some of the drive thru lanes w/ wings on an 8'2" V????


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;659433 said:


> Not when your paid hourly........
> 
> I don't think I could fit through some of the drive thru lanes w/ wings on an 8'2" V????


I'm paid hourly and still use my wings. I see the amount of time and frustration saved is worth the little bit of cut in pay. I'd rather loose a few bucks then go nuts trying to chase trail off's all over a parking lot, I just don't have the patience for it.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

Mark13;659450 said:


> I'm paid hourly and still use my wings. I see the amount of time and frustration saved is worth the little bit of cut in pay. I'd rather loose a few bucks then *go nuts trying to chase trail off's all over a parking lot*, I just don't have the patience for it.


He already has a "V".


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

didnt notice it was a V.

Around here if you don't have a V or a plow with wings no one will hire you. I got paid d*ck the first year cause I didn't have wings bout half way threw the season i made some and they gave me 15buck an hr more and it was allot less frustrating.


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

erkoehler;659454 said:


> He already has a "V".


Ya, I forgot that little detail though when typing that response,lol.


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Cool Videos..


----------



## MileHigh (Nov 6, 2007)

Just watched them again...


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Any videos from yesterday doug?


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

Holy crap, first vid 81.5mb, should have a warning of 56k beware......


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

WilliamOak;665681 said:


> Any videos from yesterday doug?


No, I didnt bring the camera since I thought it was going to be a quick couple of hours. :realmad:

BTW Imm be in CL today, if you want to go out for this little snow tonight, let me know. Call me since I wont be checking here



vegaman04;665692 said:


> Holy crap, first vid 81.5mb, should have a warning of 56k beware......


Sorry.........Ididnt know dialup was still used that much. The last video is 150 megs so dont even try that one!

The second one is only 28 or so megs


----------



## vegaman04 (Dec 12, 2007)

No dial up here, just commenting that it was huge! lol


----------



## Supper Grassy (May 31, 2007)

Sweet vids


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

same music i listen to great vids


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Some more coming from tonight..... we shall see?!?!?!?! lol.


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

Great vids doug, i just watch them again! I hope you have more from last night!:salute:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Yea doug, lets get those new video's up! lol.ussmileyflag


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Ok the video is rendering right now. It has a little over an hour left and then I have to upload it.

Im not kidding when I say that I went out and bought some more ram for my computer and some new editing software for this video!

Its more like a music video with about 5 songs than it is a plowing video, but you all should like it, its pretty sweet!!


----------



## tls22 (Sep 30, 2007)

hurry up doug!:waving:


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

should be a good one! Ive got some high expectations lol.


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

New Links to the same videos

*Video 1*

*Video 2*

*Video 3*


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

very nice vedios, at the bank, was that welhausen landscaping plowing in the white dodge?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

I'm not sure. I never heard of that company.


----------



## the new boss 92 (Nov 29, 2008)

alright it just looked like a similair truck that runs around here!


----------



## jadyejr (Nov 29, 2008)

those videos just made my day!


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

stroker, is that from the elmhurst Rd area in desplanes???


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ptllandscapeIL;794183 said:


> stroker, is that from the elmhurst Rd area in desplanes???


That it is


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

stroker-your classy grass? did you just have one of your trucks fixed at national trans in addison?


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

ptllandscapeIL;794402 said:


> stroker-your classy grass? did you just have one of your trucks fixed at national trans in addison?


YUP.

Its back there again though. Damn thing just doesnt want to work right


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

hahaha, naw there good guys over there,I live right behind there if you drive on the next block you will see 2 of my trucks


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

Is one of them for sale? The 3500hd?


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

hahah hell no thats across the street I have a white f250 in the driveway and sometimes you will see my red 2500 or red 3500 chevy in the drive


----------



## stroker79 (Dec 2, 2006)

OIC. I havent noticed your house then cause im too busy looking at that chevy, LOL.

Speaking of Chevy, mine is still there.. Its been about a week and I havent heard what the deal is with it. He rebuilt the trans a few months ago but its still not right. I hope im not racking up a huge bill, LOL


----------



## ptllandscapeIL (Jan 15, 2004)

hahaha,yeah I hear you I had my dodge trans done last year and it was back at another trans shop 6 times before he got it right,and that chevy thoose guys want 9 grand for that truck its a 99 and everytime they try to start it nothign but problems


----------

